
Multi-Tenant Application Configuration – An unpopular opinion - avnerner
https://medium.com/hiredscore-engineering/multi-tenant-application-configuration-an-unpopular-opinion-c9f397621705
======
avnerner
Would love to hear other people's opinion and approachs to solving Multi-
Tenant Application Configuration, solution that provides good solution to non-
dev updates, cross environment replication and auditability.

